# Rehydrating Gulps



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Have you ever left a Gulp bait on the hook after a day's fishing? Well, you need a pair of needle-nose to remove that bastage. I recently discovered a rouge Gulp Shrimp that escaped somehow into the bed of my pick up. It was shriveled up to the size of a mole pecker. Those things are pricey, and I'm not about to let a .75 piece of rubber/plastic/mulched up omega oil go to waste. I took a shot glass w/ tap water, dropped it in there for about 5 hours, and viola!! Back to it's original size. A little less stinky, but it's saved and back in the bag!! Just an FYI for the Gulp users out there.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I noticed that today. After the HEAVY rain we got last night and into this morning, the Gulp on my hook from yesterday afternoon was still fresh.

Lots of times that ain't the case when I wake up and realize I forgot to take it off da hook.

I also realized I should have taken my gear off my truck last night.


----------



## moyock flash (Jun 7, 2007)

Thats cool. Im bad about leaving them on the hook.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I saw a tub container of Gulp skrimps at Walmart last week. One of the advertisements on the outside was Recharge you old gulps. The tub was full of liquid. Cant remember the skrimp count but it was about $17 if I remember correctly.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

bigphil said:


> I saw a tub container of Gulp skrimps at Walmart last week. One of the advertisements on the outside was Recharge you old gulps. The tub was full of liquid. Cant remember the skrimp count but it was about $17 if I remember correctly.


I believe it is called Gulp Alive.


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

SkunkApe said:


> Those things are pricey, and I'm not about to let a .75 piece of rubber/plastic/mulched up omega oil go to waste. I took a shot glass w/ tap water, dropped it in there for about 5 hours, and viola!! Back to it's original size. A little less stinky, but it's saved and back in the bag!! Just an FYI for the Gulp users out there.


Hmmm... you've got me thinking. What IS the Gulp "sauce"? Wonder if just soaking some lures in regular Omega3 fish oil (we've got some left over from a diet my kid was on at one point) would work to entice more bites? I'm sure the Gulp has pheromones or something in it as well, but would fish oil do anything?


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

> I believe it is called Gulp Alive.


Yeah, that sounds like it.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is a good post with some great Gulp info incase you missed it.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42090&highlight=gulp+chum


----------

